# Download my band's CD for free!



## moonlington (Jul 3, 2008)

Hey everyone. I'm 1/2 of Forms, a duo from Victoria, BC. Our debut album, "R/S" is available for free download from the micro label Dead Language Records, based out of NYC.
You can find the CD here:
http://www.deadlanguagerecords.com/forms.html
our Myspace here:
http://www.myspace.com/freshforms
our Muxtape here:
http://www.forms.muxtape.com
and our Facebook here:
http://www.facebook.com/pages/Forms/122163267601?ref=mf

:smile:

Thanks for reading.


----------

